# (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/7): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*










game thread for you lazy ****s

i wanna thank bart for the brilliant idea


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/7): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

:lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/7): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Jeez, just throw a thread so people can discuss and everyone gets all mad. Patience people.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/7): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Patience is a virtue. 

If the Lakers lose in Memphis again (like they did last season, which was pathetic), then I'm going to be rather furious. And you guys don't want to see me when I'm furious. 

Intimidating, no?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/7): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*



Basel57 said:


> Patience is a virtue.
> 
> If the Lakers lose in Memphis again (like they did last season, which was pathetic), then I'm going to be rather furious. And you guys don't want to see me when I'm furious.
> 
> Intimidating, no?


e-thugger gtfo.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/7): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*



Basel57 said:


> Patience is a virtue.
> 
> If the Lakers lose in Memphis again (like they did last season, which was pathetic), then I'm going to be rather furious. And you guys don't want to see me when I'm furious.
> 
> Intimidating, no?


Yeah I don't think I want to either. May go on a spamming spree of "funny jokes".

Lakers win a close one is my prediction with Gay lighting us up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/7): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*



Eternal said:


> Yeah I don't think I want to either. May go on a spamming spree of "funny jokes".
> 
> Lakers win a close one is my prediction with Gay lighting us up.


You know those jokes are funny.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/7): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

There updated you rude people!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Thats more like it!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

^ Garbage!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

That's flippin' sweet! Gosh!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

I like dannyM's more.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

I hope this is a blowout, so the starters can get some rest. Their going to need it, during this span of 5 games in 7 days.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

I will have mine ready tomorrow...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Lakers win by 20!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

*GAME NOTES

SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*
The Lakers split last season’s series with Memphis (2-2) for the second time in series history. Prior to 2004-05, the Lakers had never lost a series to the Grizzlies but have since lost twice and split once. This will be the 47th meeting between the two franchises and the 24th since the Grizzlies moved to Memphis with Los Angeles leading the all-time series 34-12. In their last 10 games versus the Grizzlies, the Lakers are 3-7. In the Lakers last visit to Memphis, Kobe Bryant scored a series-high 60 points, becoming only the third player in NBA history to score 50 or more points in three consecutive games en route to a 121-119 victory. The Lakers’ 121 points tied for the mark for most points given up by the Grizzlies to the Lakers. Earlier in the season on January 9, Memphis scored a series-record 128 points en route to a 128- 118 victory over the Lakers at FedEx Forum. Memphis’ 128 points were the most the Lakers have ever given up to the Grizzlies, surpassing the previous mark of 112 established at Vancouver on January 15, 2001. The Lakers are 4-6 in their last 10 road games against the Grizzlies and just 2-4 all-time at FedEx Forum. The Lakers are 11-4 versus the Grizzlies all-time at STAPLES Center. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 20-8 against the Grizzlies. Individually, Kobe Bryant is averaging 22.5 points for his career against the Grizzlies in 40 games (33 starts).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

*Scouting Report
Lakers at Grizzlies - 01/08/2008

Tuesday, Jan 8*

Do not let their record fool you. This is a scrappy, never-say-die basketball team. They want an up-tempo game and they would like to run on makes and misses. Head Coach Marc Iavaroni is trying to incorporate some of that Phoenix mentality during his first season at the helm after a successful stint as an assistant with the Suns. Their offense consists mainly of transition pick and rolls (DRAGS), quick post ups, and drive and kick situations that collapse the defense for 3-point shooters. They will take early shots from distance and when they are making their shots, they can play with anyone in the league.

The Griz start rookie Mike Conley at the point and Mike Miller at the 2, Rudy Gay and Pau Gasol at the forwards and Darko Milicic at the center position. Conley loves to push the ball and get penetration then find open shooters. The Griz have their own version of the ‘big three’ with Miller, Gay, and Gasol. In their last two wins these three players combined for over 70 points in each game (in fact these three outscored Indiana 73-72). Gasol is a long, low post threat who can also hit a medium range face up jumper. Milicic is still trying to find his way in this league but possesses the stereotypical Euro-skills. He can run and shoot. He will also try to come and block some shots. Off the bench Memphis has Gasol’s Spanish buddy Juan Carlos Navarro at the guard position and athletic Stromile Swift for the bigs.

This is a team that we struggled with last season so we should not take anything for granted tonight. Like most teams they play and shoot much better at home so we must minimize their open looks. Our offensive execution will help us in this regard. Memphis is not overly concerned with playing defense so if we move the ball and attack them as opposed to settling for quick jump shots everyone will get good looks. They would like nothing more than for us to come down the floor make one pass and take a quick outside shot so we cannot play into their hands.

When possible we need to get the ball out of Miller and Gay’s hands. We can help and recover on them if we are communicating effectively. Gay is having a terrific season. All his stats are up and he is playing with a lot of confidence which was extremely evident as he drilled a jumper at the buzzer to beat San Antonio last month. We need to make him work before he even touches the ball.

At times the Grizzlies will employ a small lineup that will feature Conley and Navarro at the guards, Miller and Gay at the forwards and either Gasol or Swift at the center. They will play some 2-3 zone and if successful they will stay in it.

One of their favorite offensive actions is generically referred to as “PISTOL”. It starts with a dribble handoff between the point guard and either Miller or Gay. This is quickly followed by a screen and roll while shooters spread the floor. This is tough to defend because it is such a quick hitter and Miller and Gay are both capable of stopping behind the screen and shooting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

*Things To Know: Grizzlies

Things Your Already Know:*
As been the case for several seasons now, the Grizzlies have one of the league’s worst records, at 10-23, a little more than a third of the way into the season. The Grizzlies are still anchored by the post presence of Pau Gasol, but second-year sensation Rudy Gay has emerged as the team’s most reliable option on offense with a team-leading 19 points to go along with almost six rebounds.

The Lakers split their two games with the Grizzlies last season, with Mike Miller and Pau Gasol teaming up to burn the Lakers in their 128-118 victory in Memphis. Gasol always seems to play well against the Lakers as he has the ability to play in the post or move outside, drawing the opposing team’s center outside of the lane.

*Things You Might Not Know:*
Memphis is 28th in the league in attendance, averaging under 13,000 fans per game even though they play in the FedEx Forum—one of the league’s newest buildings. The lack of support has shown up in the standings as the Grizzlies are only 6-11 at home this season.

After signing a contract with Memphis in the off-season, Darko Milicic continues to disappoint, averaging only 6.6 points and six rebounds in 25 minutes of play. The fourth year big man showed signs of becoming a force inside while playing for Orlando last season, but Milicic has been unable to build on last year’s play.

In his rookie season, Memphis guard Juan Carlos Navarro (Spain) is averaging almost 10 points a night in 23 minutes of action.

*Things You Need To Know:*
While Gasol and Miller torched the Lakers last season, pesky Grizzlies guard Damon Stoudamire has made a career out of killing L.A., going back to his days as a sharpshooter with the Portland Trailblazers. In addition to Stoudamire, Memphis reserve Stromile Swift has also given the Lakers fits in the past with his exceptional athleticism as a big, so L.A. needs to be weary of Swift and the rest of Memphis’ role players.

The game against Memphis is particularly important for the Lakers as they need to establish momentum before heading off to battle New Orleans the next night. The Lakers have done a much better job this season of playing only one game at a time and refusing to look too far ahead in the schedule, as evidenced in their victory a week and a half ago against the Jazz prior to taking on juggernaut Boston.

L.A. has also done a better job this season of beating the teams it should beat as shown in their easy victories over Philadelphia and Indiana this weekend. It is even more critical that the Lakers easily dispose of the Grizzlies so their starters can get rest before tackling the Hornets on Wednesday night.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

We should win as long as Phil gives Ariza the bulk of the minutes (over walton) so he can guard Gay. Walton would be raped for 50 points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

I'm going to miss the first half of the game, so hopefully when I check in for the 2nd half, the Lakers will have a comfortable lead.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Can someone PM me a link so i can watch it on my PC? I'll be home to watch the second half on TV.
Thanks!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

quick out of the gate for us tonight but Kobe picked up his 1st foul real early.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

good block by darko.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Darko has 8 on us already! Wtf! Bynum ALMOST used the glass though!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Man bynum has a soft touch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Kobe and Bynum struggling early. Lamar keeping us ahaed right now but he just missed a couple of layups.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Well this is far from impressive. Can someone tell me why we look scared around the basket? It's the Memphis Grizzlies. Let's not dance around the issue here...they suck. A lot.

Bynum and Odom need to get aggressive around the rim and stop rushing things. They both look like they're terrified their shots are going to get blocked. Let's go guys.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Fish is on fire!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

our defense is starting to force turnovers and were making Memphis pay.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

fish is 5-5 from the field with 13 pts.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Yes!!!!!! Bynum Heard My Rant, He Went Off Glass!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

nice start to the 1st quarter!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*



The One said:


> Yes!!!!!! Bynum Heard My Rant, He Went Off Glass!!!!


Yeah i saw it too!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Well as soon as I said what I did, the three-pointer parade started, so I guess we didn't really need to attack the basket that hard, lol...

Great end to the quarter. Bynum didn't do much for most of the quarter, but then seemed to come alive at the end with 2 more points, 3 rebounds and a block in a span of about 2:30.

Hopefully the bench plays strong and doesn't screw up this lead.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Damn! Farmar has some ups!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

It really such a travesty the way they ref rookies in this league!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Cmon guys! Stop picking up cheap fouls!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

**** kicking. Hell yeah.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Slava Medvedenko Sighting.... 










Sorry had to share.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Im loving it! An *** kicking of epic proportions! Lets not get complacent guys.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*



Cris said:


> Slava Medvedenko Sighting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Fisher!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

for some reason im uneasy about this big lead. We need to push this lead to 30 or so.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Damnit! Only a 14 point lead into the half. We got complacent. we need to come out with more aggression!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Awful end to the quarter and terrible coaching by Phil. Kobe got the team completely out of sync by playing too much one-on-one basketball, the ball never went in to Bynum and the defense being played was atrocious.

We absolutely gave this game back to the Grizzlies, as our once huge 25-point lead is now down to 14 and we have totally lost momentum.

Farmar should have come back in for that last 3mins because Fisher was getting absolutely burned on defense.

The complacency really needs to stop. I'm tired of this terrible Grizzlies team staying in the game when all we had to do was keep playing aggressively and we would have been up by 30 points.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*



CubanLaker said:


> for some reason im uneasy about this big lead. We need to push this lead to 30 or so.


for good reason. The Bears vut it down to 14 at the half. Another bad shooting night for kobe. Kobe really needs a sceen to start the play. For some reason nobody is looking for Bynum.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Farmar should have come back in for that last 3mins because Fisher was getting absolutely burned on defense.


or better yet, put Ariza in the game and take Luke out. That will take a lot of pressure off of our D rotation. Some credit has to go to the Grizzlies though because their they have been setting some hard screen for Mike Miller that have been taking Kobe out of the play.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Bottomline: If we don't come out and kick them in the mouth at the start of the second half, the Grizzlies are probably going to end up controlling this game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*



The One said:


> or better yet, put Ariza in the game and take Luke out. That will take a lot of pressure off of our D rotation. Some credit has to go to the Grizzlies though because their they have been setting some hard screen for Mike Miller that have been taking Kobe out of the play.


Exactly. Luke was clearly dead weight out there that entire second quarter. Ariza is way better suited to play against a team like Memphis. 

Unless Brian Cardinal is on the floor, keep Luke off of it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

it'd be a 27 point comeback.. it's happened before, and recently even.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

All right folks, I know that we were up by 26 and only led by 14 at the half. 

Who was playing well? Who wasn't? Why did we let the lead slip?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

we started getting careless and Kobe started going one on one too much.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Fish is shooting it very well tonight and our defesne was pretty good right up until the last 3 mins of the half.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Geeze...Luke shouldn't shoot when he is further out than 5 feet from the hoop!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Fisher about to punk Darko! lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Fish is making it rain!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Fish is definitely having a kick *** game, it seems. 8/9 shooting and 4/4 from three-point land? Very nice!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Glass by Bynum!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Bynum used glass...woohoo! Haha.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Holy ****...Fisher is kicking ***. He's making his mama proud!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

OMG!! What the hell was that???! Nice passing!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

someone said andrew NEVER uses glass.. well, there goes.

and i'm sure he's used it before too.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

That glass shot Bynum did was so smooth. He needs to do that everytime


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

darko seems to be defending andrew well.. he's not having a monster game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Fisher's career high, by the way, is 29 points. Right now, he's sitting at 24 with 2 minutes left in the 3rd quarter.

Kobe just picked up his 4th foul and is going to the bench.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

damnit!! Mike Miller is the only reason were not up by 45!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

I really cannot believe that that awful flop by Mike Miller got the foul called on Ariza. Ariza jump-stopped in front of him and Miller flew backwards. Yet, somehow the moronic officials gave him the call.

Did any of these refs go to school?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Kwame made a lefthanded layup...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Farmar with the sick reverse layup!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Nice offensive display!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Damnit Kobe!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

We're winning this game...Grizzlies aren't good enough to make some crazy run at the end of the game.

Tomorrow's game is going to be absolutely huge! If we can beat New Orleans, it'd add even more confidence to the team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Its only a 12 point game with 2:29 to go


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

All five starters are in double figures again. That's the 8th time this season, and we're 8-0 in those games.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

boy those commentators just wont give up on the grizzlies losing this game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

well thats pretty much it. A win is a win but we should been up by 30.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

what's up with kobe this season.. seriously? holding the ball too long, and hasn't been clutch enough.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

his shooting as been pretty bad for Kobe's standards. Hopefully he'll correct that soon. Big game coming up against the Hornets.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*



afobisme said:


> what's up with kobe this season.. seriously? holding the ball too long, and hasn't been clutch enough.


Maybe he'll come around after the all-star break hopefully sooner than that. But hey we are still winning with him shooting bad.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

If history has shown us anything, its that Kobe usually heats up around Feb or March.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Good win. Bynum invisible in the second half though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Well, we held on. Watching Kwame and Ronny out there all that time in the 4th made me want to fly to Memphis and slap Phil in the face, but whatever, we won.

Anyone else realize that a Kwame/Ronny frontcourt is just an awful rebounding combination? Ronny often tries to rebound, but he never gets good enough box-out positioning and is too small, and Kwame mistimes every single jump.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Aww man, no monster game for Bynum.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*



LamarButler said:


> Aww man, no monster game for Bynum.


Well, 12 and 9 is pretty much right on his season average. You could tell that Memphis' big frontline of Gasol and Milicic sort of got in his head. 

It's a little worrying if he thinks that was tough, because he's got Tyson Chandler tomorrow.

If you take a look at the Game Logs over the past 3 games for every one of the Hornets' starters (Chris Paul, Morris Peterson, Peja Stojakovic, David West, Tyson Chandler), they are just scary. The only one of them that has had a bad game over that span was Peterson, who scored just 7 points three games ago. However, he's the worst of their three starters.

We are really going to have to bring it big time tomorrow. I mean 15+ from Odom, 17+ from Bynum and very solid games from Kobe, Fisher and the bench.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

I hope we go out and ***** slap the Hornets. I had nightmares of Peja raining threes on our collective heads for days after the last time we played them. We cannot leave him open and we absolutely MUST contain Paul. but thats more easier said then done...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Kobe continues to struggle shooting... not good. I hope he can turn it around against the Hornets, as we're going to need him to have a good game, and need a solid game from Bynum, which will be tough going against Chandler.

Glad to see Fisher step up and carry the load for the team tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Why all the Kobe worry and Kwame bashing, we're winning and Kobe is leading us,he's not shooting it well right now but he plays his best ball usually after the allstar break I wouldn't worry he's still playing well. Part of it he's not the sole focus of the offense so its probably harder for him to find his rhythm right now. 

Kwame is playing okay as a reserve he's not in shape yet but he's contributing adding to our depth he's giving us something and will get better as he gets in shape. 

Bynum is playing well offensively so its a good situation. We were getting nothing from a reserve bigman when Kwame was out. He has his proper role right now.


----------



## Postmortem (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Wtf - No look passes with ease but the idiot still can't catch the ball or dunk?

What next? Forgets how to rebound but starts knocking down 3's?


Kwame definitely looks more at ease out there in his new reserve role. Looks like he is actually having a little fun.
And having him as your backup Center is definitely not a bad option.
I'm pretty satisfied with the career-under-achiever on the team right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

If Kwame takes half the money he gets paid next year, then I'll love him him here. If he still wants 9 million, then I pity the other team that gives it to him.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

i salute jim hill for making the post game show a bit more enjoyable

getting better with each game i like it


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

I get a feeling in Lakerland people just like having someone to bash. Cook and Smush are gone so Kwame and strangely Kobe are in the crosshairs.

Bynum can do no wrong right now in people's eyes. 

He's playing wondefully on offense I'm still not convinced about him yet. Good teams like the Celtics and Spurs still make him look really bad with physical play.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*

Great game last night...the boys took the lead and never looked back.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*



jazzy1 said:


> I get a feeling in Lakerland people just like having someone to bash. Cook and Smush are gone so Kwame and strangely Kobe are in the crosshairs.
> 
> Bynum can do no wrong right now in people's eyes.
> 
> He's playing wondefully on offense I'm still not convinced about him yet. Good teams like the Celtics and Spurs still make him look really bad with physical play.


Yeah, I've noticed this a lot lately too. I mean, Kwame, though not a great player, has obviously improved some parts of his game. He's looking to pass in the post and doesn't play tennis with the backboard as much as he used to. And I don't know why people are bashing Kobe... sure he's not shooting great, but like the Grizzlies said, he demands so much attention that it makes the game easier for everyone else.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: GT #33 (1/8): (21-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (10-23) Memphis Grizzlies*



kzero said:


> I mean, Kwame, though not a great player, has obviously improved some parts of his game.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

